# bizi balarsin



## adventrue

"Bu arada her defasinda söylyorum ilk *misafirliimiz* için umarim bizi *balarsin*"
Bu cümle iki seyler anlamiyorum -"bu arada" nasil inglizceye çevirilir?
Ve "balarsin" ne demek? Belki "bağlarsin" -"you depend on us"?
Ve "misafirliimiz"'de bir baski hatasi varmis, degil mi?


----------



## Rallino

Bu arada = By the way.

hmm I didn't quite understand. The correct spelling would obviously be misafirliğimiz.
But Balarsın?
Maybe it's "bağışlarsın". Still it sounds weird though, i mean, well it depends on the context of course but a weird sentence anyway. If we consider that it's "bağışlarsın", then the sentence means:

By the way, I'm telling it everytime, I hope you forgive us for our first visit.

Something like that. Maybe something bad happened during their first visit?  Anyway I can't think of any other meaning


----------



## jasminion

This word can as well be "bağlarsın" which is slang and means "hook someone up", "arrage an agrrement" etc.

Depending on the context, the translation could be, 

By the way, i am telling it everytime, i hope that you can hook us up/arrage an agreement between us for our first visit. 

Does make little sense to me in any case  

good luck,


----------



## shafaq

Hi adventure ! It is "... bizi baðýþlarsýn " as Rallino guessed.
Your problem occures due to a character set incompatibility between you and your friend. If you are using Windows Operating System, please load Turkish Language and character set files by Control Panel's Regions and Languages facility. If you already done so; try to change your browsers Code Page setting as Turkish Windows-1254 or ISO-8859-9. Even Universal UTF-8 may work. In the case of Machintosh Opr. Sys. ; I don't have any suggestion due to my lack of knowledge. Same thing may apply for other party too. The problem depens on failure in displaying/typing these three Turkish specific characters: *ýÝ, Þþ* and *ðÐ*. *Öö, Çç, Üü*  mostly don't cause an error.So, if you can see properly these three in-red characters that I typed above before and after "and" using Windows-1254 Character Set then other party is the cause of the problem.
Your some older posts too suffer same problem.


----------



## adventrue

Thank you. You are certainly right. What does "bizi bağışlarsın" translate to exactly?


----------



## shafaq

It means:


Rallino said:


> By the way, I'm telling it everytime, I hope *you forgive us* for our first visit.
> 
> Something like that. Maybe something bad happened during their first visit?  Anyway I can't think of any other meaning


----------

